

The pitch deck that the Samwer brothers raised $1B in 26 weeks with - lassecausen
http://www.manager-magazin.de/fotostrecke/geheimpapiere-wie-die-samwers-um-investoren-werben-fotostrecke-95732-2.html

======
acchow
They raised $1bn because they had 30+ exits with large returns, $2.5 billion
annual revenue, and over 1000 employees to help realize this. The pitch deck
is irrelevant and won't help you make your pitch.

~~~
lnsignificant
This; they could have showed a picture of a cat with that sentence you wrote
and been able to raise the same amount.

